

How Google Wave is Going to Change Your Business, Career and Life - jrnkntl
http://thinkvitamin.com/dev/six-ways-that-google-wave-is-going-to-change-your-business-career-and-life/

======
pierrefar
More titles coming up in the next few days, just so we get them out of the
way:

 _How Google Wave will Make You a Better Lover

Google Latest Wave of Invasion of Privacy

Google Wave Upgraded to Tsunami

Google Wave Downgraded to Ripple

Why Google Wave Sucks

Why Google Wave Rocks!

Google Wave Should Be Written in C to Make it Faster_

Anything else I missed?

~~~
ScottWhigham
lol - great list. I think there are few more to come:

 _Why Apple didn't launch Wave_

 _How Google Wave Compares to Microsoft Groove|SharePoint_

 _Google Wave for the iPhone_

 _Google Wave API released!_

 _Ask HN: Have you actually tried Google Wave yet?_

It's quite possible that 1 or more of these already exist.

~~~
jsonscripter
And some more!

 _Google Wave in Erlang_

 _PhD Student uses Google Wave to revolutionize something_

 _Google Wave in the Cloud_

 _Crowdsourcing Google Wave_

 _Microsoft launching Wave-like technology?_

 _Facebook bans Google Wave_

 _China bans Google Wave_

 _Ask HN: Review my new Google Wave API API App_

------
SamAtt
I don't know what world writers like this live on but it's not the world I
live on. When I suggest a product at work the first question I get is "how do
we get support if something goes wrong?" The second question I get is "how
much staff retraining will we have to do?" and the third is "how do we know
this is going to make us more efficient?"

Wave is unsupported, hard to grasp (even many tech bloggers don't seem to
grasp the concept), and has no proof of it's efficieny benefits. So I
certainly wouldn't pitch it to management at this point.

------
spitfire
Yay! More breathless praise for yet another random web app.

In plain english google wave is an collaboration tool, much like many that
have come before. But this is written by google, so it'll probably be pretty
good.

Will it make your teeth whiter, improve your chances with women or fill your
bank account? Not a chance.

~~~
1010011010
Well, there is a chance it will fill your bank account, since you can start
several kinds of business around it (hosting, robots, gadgets), but I agree it
won't whiten your teeth.

